# XM Radio



## emo_dubber (May 11, 2007)

I have had xm radio in my gti for almost the whole amount of time i've had it (about 2 yrs). I have been running it through an alpin head unit with the system that runs through the head unit so that i don't need to have all the excess components scattered around the car. however in the last six months i ahve ahd an issue with the radio deactivating multiple times, and using the refresh single does not work it has to be completely reactiveated again. does anyone know what could be causing this? I need my opie and anthony haha


----------



## emo_dubber (May 11, 2007)

*Re: XM Radio (emo_dubber)*

BUMP


----------



## emo_dubber (May 11, 2007)

*Re: XM Radio (emo_dubber)*

BUMP


----------

